
Building faster, lower cost, better APIs – HTTP APIs now generally available - rbanffy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/building-better-apis-http-apis-now-generally-available/
======
RileyJames
CrossOrigin & VPC changes look good. I spent so bloody long configuring a VPC
network to access external API's and an RDS database. With bugs along the way
like the VPC network reconfiguring with default settings on every push.

One click VPC would have helped a lot.

------
casperc
I wonder if custom domain names are supported on the private APIs now with
HTTP.

